# Duck hunting in Fields



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

I like to hunt ducks in fields more than water.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I find myself putting on the waders less and less every year. But you gotta admit, it's just not the fall unless part of it is spent trudging through the sloughs and of course, occasionally falling over. Already got mine out of the way this spring.


----------



## bubolc (Aug 11, 2003)

If I think back I have only hunted ducks on water a handfull of times each season, have never hunted out of a boat, which is unusual. Especially when you see so many guys on the road every weekend pulling their rigs half way around the state. I'd rather shoot them in the field makes for easier pick up. :wink:


----------



## goose_killer90 (Jan 16, 2004)

Amen :lol: Its always fun watching them splash into the water though.


----------



## Tony Vandemore (Dec 17, 2003)

Field ducks are sweet...but so is shooting them out of layout boats....or in the flooded timber...or on the big water in a huge pontoon with breakfast going.....it is a pretty tough call!


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2004)

A dead duck's un-lucky no matter what way it dies!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I havent hunted a slough in a long time! Field hunting is the only thing I do.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I don't know if it is nostalgia or what but the older I get the less I use the waders, but I do like to try one water hunt per year!!!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I mostly field hunt now, but I love those late season snow storm hunts over the water. I will pass up a goose shoot to get that last duck hunt in. Nothing like watching my lab, covered with snow and ice, diving in to make another retrieve!! :beer:


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I agree with dblkluk, although I mostly hunt over water, there is something about watching small groups of mallards suck into a slough near their feeding field.


----------



## bubolc (Aug 11, 2003)

One of the neatest(for lack of a better term :roll: ) shoots I've ever had was with Gandergrinder when we were kids. Set up on fenceline for some pass shooting when we realized that the ducks were landing in a feild not far from where we were. The wind was to our backs and the birds set up right below a hump in the field so we snuck into the field undetected, they worked across the feild directly into the wind and fed right into us. The neat part was it kinda looked like the waves roling over top of eachother. I didn't mean to get sentimental but it was pretty cool and it was in a field.


----------



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

I had the best field shoot a couple of years ago. We were hunting in a corn field. We had 2 dozen carrylite honker decoys out and 3 lucky ducks. The ducks were coming in by the thousands. We ended up shooting 97 mallards and 2 pintails over 3 days. There was 8 of us all together. The last day was the funnest because it was snowing out and the ducks had no clue we were there.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Field hunting for birds is real fun. If you do it right you can have ducks, Honks and Lights in the bag 

1.5 years ago I took up a gentlmen in his late 60's that I have known since I was knee high. He was not an average hunter, just went every once in a few years for waterfowl, he was more of a deer and turkey hunter. Anyway, his eyesight is going, so he asked me if I would take him hunting with me the CA, I said sure! Well to make a long story short, we scouted all the previous day and secured permission, and in the first morning we set up in an "X" field for Honks and ducks. Well he did get his limit of ducks (8). But it took 68 shoots-1 shell at a time. :roll: After about 20 shots and missing I says-take them a bit sooner, they was only 10-20 yds up. after about 35 shots I started asking questions.... Figured out he had a full choke in his gun, he took it out and put in the IC choke in. He finally started to connect, but still missing.

So can you imagine 68 flocks of mallards right in over the decoys --all at 10-20 yds up? Heck often they were landing in the decoys. Now that is what I call having an "X" field Mallard shoot. We got 8 Honker too. I had my 5 Honks and 8 ducks within 1/2 hour after sun up, he took til 10:30 to get his 8th duck... Oh well... He has a memory now of what it is like when the skies were thick with birds.  But I wonder if he really appreciated the fact on how rare it is to have that many flocks come in....


----------

